# Guide Bush



## brimar (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Silverline 264895 1/2" router for which I am trying to find a 30mm guide bush.Does anyone have any ideas as to which, if any bushes will fit this machine? the mounting hole centres are 60mm.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

Looks like your Silverline is the same as the Bosch and many others,you can use this as a work around to make 30mm guide bush to fit in your router..
You 1st. need the adepter below ,once you have that you can make a off set ring to the 30mm size very easy job,it's just a ring with a hole in it to fit the big brass guide in the set..but I'm almost sure you can find one at Silverline in your country.. 

Here's a link that will show you what you need to start out with.
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

========



brimar said:


> I have a Silverline 264895 1/2" router for which I am trying to find a 30mm guide bush.Does anyone have any ideas as to which, if any bushes will fit this machine? the mounting hole centres are 60mm.:wacko:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*UK members pls*

hi Brian:



brimar said:


> I have a Silverline 264895 1/2" router for which I am trying to find a 30mm guide bush.Does anyone have any ideas as to which, if any bushes will fit this machine? the mounting hole centres are 60mm.:wacko:


I went onto the silverline site and there was no information. I don't have enough information about the stuff in the UK so I'll reply just to bump it back up to see if one of the fellows from the UK can help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Brian, and welcome to the community of woodworkers (predominately routers). Glad to have you join.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Brian and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

brimar said:


> I have a Silverline 264895 1/2" router for which I am trying to find a 30mm guide bush.Does anyone have any ideas as to which, if any bushes will fit this machine? the mounting hole centres are 60mm.:wacko:


Brian Sorry I am not familiar with the router but maybe the Hitachi will fit. Welcome to the forum; there are many here who can assist you getting what you want to do with a router. Just a reminder; there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode, with the aid of template guides. Check out the material below.
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## keith1111 (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe the SIP 1500 Watt router is the same. A 30mm guide bush is available from SIP


----------



## keith1111 (Feb 10, 2012)

Google for part no. SIP64484


----------

